# Hello!  complete newbie from north central Texas



## merrybookwyrm (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never smoked anything at all yet, but would like to learn.  Is there a FAQs section for beginner reading?

I have the opportunity to collect some red? oak and pecan wood that was cut from living trees this past week.  Branches about 1" to 2" in diameter.  At least one company that sells wood chips states that wood cut in summer contains a higher percentage of sugar (due to sap in the wood) than does wood cut during the winter.  They state that wood cut during the summer is not suitable for smoking, even after being dried, because the sap residue will still be in the wood and will cause a burned taste in the smoked food. Is this noticeably true for... uneducated... palates?  Or would only a smoking connoisseur notice this?  Thank you.


----------



## seenred (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad you joined us.  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  When you can't find the answer you're looking for by browsing the threads/forums, just ask and someone here will surely have the answer.

Some really good beginner reading is found in Jeff's 5 day basic e-course:  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.

I've never heard that about wood cut in the summer... never witnessed that from my own experience, but perhaps others will weigh in on that issue.

Good luck and have fun!

Red


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome...and follow SeenRed's advice and sign up for Jeff's 5-day e course...it will answer a lot of your questions right there. On the wood...never heard that.


----------



## merrybookwyrm (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you, SeenRed and Smoke Break.  I'll start with the 5 day e-course.  I have an indoor smoker and a hibachi to play with right now.  Last stoopid question-- yaupon can be used to make tea.  Has it ever been used to smoke food?!   My wood source just threw in an offer for yaupon branches! lol.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 13, 2013)

:welcome1:to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! We have over 50,000 members now who just love to share what they know. You've come to the best place on the net to learn and share everything Q!!!


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 13, 2013)

merrybookwyrm said:


> Thank you, SeenRed and Smoke Break.  I'll start with the 5 day e-course.  I have an indoor smoker and a hibachi to play with right now.  Last stoopid question-- yaupon can be used to make tea.  Has it ever been used to smoke food?!   My wood source just threw in an offer for yaupon branches! lol.


The berries of the yaupon cause sickness and vomiting...while the leaves, after drying, are used for tea. I'm not sure about the branches, or wood part of the Yaupon. I don't think that I would risk my family getting ill by trying it...not when risk and food are in the same sentence.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 13, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  Might meet a few neighbors!

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

